# **** Cuffs



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Can anyone explain to me how a **** cuff works? Does it just stick its hand in and get it stuck with a spring or something? I was thinking about getting a few. Are they descent at succesful catches?

Thanks 
Trapper99


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

**** cuffs work well. 
egg traps work well also.

But the one that works really well and you don't need any tools to set it other than your hand is called Lil' Grizz, They work very well for trapping ****.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=204_242

They all work in basically the same way, bait at the bottom, **** sticks it's had in the hole to retrieve the food and pulls up on the trigger and a spring pinches against the palm of their hand and holds them tell you get there to dispatch them.

If I were to spend the money, i'd go with Lil' Grizz traps all the way. But you have to experiment tell you find the right one. The one downfall is that they are kind of spendy.

just my 2 cents.

xdeano


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

yea i noticed that when i was looking for them. but lil' griz is can get into your pocket book too. i looked at that website and they wer 21 buks apeice. how much were the **** cuffs?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=204&osCsid=c1164a4b145f2a953526e1d9304f8fac

the **** cuffs were 17.95 a piece.

For the extra couple of bucks i'd go wth the grizz.
xdeano


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

ok. thanks xdeano


----------



## BanditBuster (Sep 23, 2008)

**** cuffs are pretty powerful, But I would go with lil' grizz.


----------

